# Presto Tools, Sheffield



## worldoftheshadows (Jul 23, 2009)

First of all apolagies for the poor selection of interiors, hopefully RM will post some more up.

This landmark 1960's building was the Head Offices of Presto Tools until about eight years ago. 

Presto are a specialist toolmaker's specialising in Tap's, Dyes and Drills. The company history goes back to 1843 when they originally traded as Easterbrook Allcard Tools. The presto name first appeared as a product trademark in 1907. After the second world war Presto went through some major changes including pensions for staff and the abolition of the tea break.

In the 60's the developments continued with major developments to the works. Workshops were rebuilt and the new 60's styled officeblock and warehouse was constructed along the front of penistone road screening the mix of works buildings behind. In more recent times the company went through several sales and administrations and at some point in the last few years the company withdrew from the office block into the works behind, From where they are still in production.

We'd driven past here a few times and never found the time to stop, but we finally made the time following a tip of from stu suggested that it may be about to be demolished.




































​


----------



## Reaperman (Jul 25, 2009)

​


----------



## andyk68 (Oct 6, 2009)

Most of this site is now being demolished and I have over 100 photos that I will post some of when I get the time. I will be taking more, I have a ringside seat, I still work there.


----------



## night crawler (Oct 6, 2009)

That's sad I used their tools and still have some dies at home


----------



## Reaperman (Oct 6, 2009)

andyk68 said:


> Most of this site is now being demolished and I have over 100 photos that I will post some of when I get the time. I will be taking more, I have a ringside seat, I still work there.



Thats very interesting, I hope you can post up some photos of the demolition as soon as you can.

Cheers,


----------



## Conchords (Oct 6, 2009)

night crawler said:


> That's sad I used their tools and still have some dies at home



I've used some of them before, never had the pleasure of owning any though.


----------



## leepey74 (Oct 24, 2009)

Im just up the road from the Presto building so ill get some pics for here 2moro.

Big building and its nearly gone in little over a week


----------



## Landsker (Oct 25, 2009)

shame, still got some of their old milling tools. like the swarf logo on the front of the building!


----------

